# The Former Fbi Director Spoke At Howard University. It Did Not Go Well.



## gimbap (Sep 22, 2017)

*Video here: http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/22/politics/james-comey-howard-speech/index.html*

*Story highlights*

The former FBI director stood silently for over 15 minutes as the students yelled
James Comey is the Gwendolyn S. and Colbert I. King endowed chair in public policy


Washington (CNN) Students at Howard University loudly protested former FBI Director James Comey Friday as he delivered a convocation address.

As Comey, making a rare public appearance since leaving the FBI, began his speech welcoming new students at Howard University, protesters could be heard yelling from the back of the room, raising their fists and shouting. Some of the slogans included "No justice, no peace, "We shall not be moved" and "white supremacy is not a debate."

Standing before a packed auditorium, Comey stood silently for over 15 minutes as the students yelled, "I love being black" and "Get out James Comey -- you're not our homey."

"I love the enthusiasm of young folks, but I wish they understood what a conversation is," Comey said as the students continued to chant, sing and clap throughout his entire prepared remarks. He said that he had received a number of invitations to speak over the place several months, but "chose to come here."

"I look forward to adult conversations about what is right and what is true," Comey concluded, as he ended to a standing ovation.

As holder of the school's Gwendolyn S. and Colbert I. King endowed chair in public policy, Comey is slated to give a number of speeches during the following year. His role at Howard will include engaging the Howard community through a lecture series "designed to foster fruitful discussion and spur meaningful interaction," according to a university press release.

Freshman Howard student Nayla Hale, a member of HU Resist, said that students were specifically troubled by Comey's views on the so-called, "Ferguson effect," which suggests police officers use restraint out of concern over being videotaped during violent confrontations.
"James Comey represents an institu
tion diametrically opposed to the interests of Black people domestically and abroad," said HU Resist in a statement passed out at the convocation Friday. "The 'Ferguson Effect,' for example, is an outright racist lie designed to undermine Black Liberation Movement." 

But other students told CNN they thought the group went about it the wrong way.

"What just happened is not the Howard way at all," Brittiany Royster, also a freshman at Howard. "I wanted to hear him out. I love being black, but I also love being black and educated. And in order to do that, is to choose intellect over ignorance -- you have to keep an open mind and hear all parties out."

Trump's name was not mentioned by any speakers Friday, though the political climate during his administration was a theme in others' remarks.

"There's great crisis our nation," said Rev. Dr. Bernard L. Richardson, as Comey bowed his head during the opening prayer. "Truth is being rendered irrelevant," sparking a church-like call-and-response from the audience which said, "that's right."

The former FBI head has stayed mostly out of the spotlight since his dramatic testimony before the Senate intelligence committee in June -- one of the more significant moments to develop in the ongoing saga over Russia's role in the 2016 presidential election. 

CNN reported earlier this week that Justice Department special counsel Robert Mueller has requested the White House turn over any documents related to Comey's dismissal, as well as information connected to an Oval Office meeting in which Trump told Russian officials that firing Comey eased pressure on his White House.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 22, 2017)

Are they upset because they feel Comey  interfered with Hillary,  not winning the election?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 22, 2017)

Somebody in another thread said black people don't do strategy well at all
Example 456497489544


----------



## silverbuttons (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## ambergirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Acting like no home training.

Have the good sense to hear what the man says (who chose to come to Howard over other appts) before calling him out.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Transformer (Sep 22, 2017)

Embarrassing


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## brg240 (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't care one way or the other.

I get thier anger.

I've developed a misplaced soft spot for him though :/


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

...just disorganized yelling?
what was the point...? they could have just silently walked out instead of this tomfoolery.

the man got paid for his [lack of] address anyway.


----------



## weaveadiva (Sep 22, 2017)

gimbap said:


> "Get out James Comey -- you're not our homey."


----------



## PuddingPop (Sep 22, 2017)

ambergirl said:


> Acting like no home training.
> 
> Have the good sense to hear what the man says (who chose to come to Howard over other appts) before calling him out.


I agree.  Be cordial, let him know your concerns, use him for whatever you can use him for then dismiss him.


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 22, 2017)

PuddingPop said:


> I agree.  Be cordial, let him know your concerns, use him for whatever you can use him for then dismiss him.



I'm telling ya...this generation.... either they will create a whole new world or be the nail in the coffin of this country.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 22, 2020)

No one wants to hear what Comey has to say. Howard should not have invited him. 


Didnt notice until now that this is old.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 23, 2020)

This is no longer about strategy. A Black woman was trying the same thing yesterday on Twitter and I loved the response of the Black man: "Stop trying to be bigger than them. Curse them and go to bed."

If you watch 'Selma' by Ava Duvernay, you'll realize that we have always had a tactic. A non-violent one at that. It's not working. Even White people themselves, who were unaware of all these shenanigans by other White people...have had it. 

Today I had to answer calls till 7pm. Everything was calm till 6.45pm. Then suddenly, someone called. I knew it was going to be bs, so I answered prepared. The usual Karening we've grown accustomed to. But just so she wouldn't make up lies later on, I asked my co-worker to call said woman back. After my co-worker was done talking to her, I could see the look on her face. My co-worker works in the medical field. They are seriously being tried during this season. Why would you be such a bully to harass someone like that, at that particular hour...when you know they're looking forward to calling it a day? C'mon now. 

The use of Facebook is not something that would ever make it to the Senate in an African country. But yet here, in the Western World, Marc Zuckerberg has to constantly appear before court...to talk about something he created for...wait for it...FUN. :/


----------

